# 2017 Garden Planning and Report Thread



## kroppe

Now that Mother Nature has just about closed the door on 2016 gardens, it's time to start planning for next year's crops!

What are you doing differently in 2017? 

What will you grow more of? What will you grow less of? Increase in garden size? Or decrease? 

Let's hear about your plans for seed selection and garden prep!


----------



## chuckinduck

I'll probably stay status quo. May ditch spuds. Can't seem to keep those wireworms out of them. Maybe a bigger selection of lettuce.


----------



## wateroperator

Just bought and moved to a new home in the country and left the raised beds behind in town. I'll be starting over with a new garden plot. Hoping for some dry days so I can work up my spot before winter takes over. The wildlife in my garden will be my biggest challenge next year.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Staying with the 50'x25' in ground plot for all the vining stuff. Adding 4 10'x4'x12" raised beds for everything else. Also got a fairly good deal on 4 55 gallon plastic barrels that I cut in half and have garlic planted in two and going to be growing 3 different types of potatoes in the other 6. Will be a first for me using barrels. Also planning on trying to grow cukes on a trellis system to save a bit of space but we shall see how that goes. Ill get a list of everything that will be going in later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Alright here is what I have planned to plant. 
Bed 1
Roma tomatoes
Cherry tomatoes 
Beefsteak tomatoes

Bed 2
Bell peppers
Jalapeño peppers
Green onions 
Radishes
Sunflowers (for the wife and the birds)

Bed 3
Red onions
Yellow onions

Bed 4
Carrots 
Lettuce 
Peas
Beers

Unground plot
Pumpkins
Winter squash 
Red watermelon 
Orange watermelon 
Cantaloupe 
Pole beans
Wax beans
Cucumber (trellised)
Zucchini 

2 barrels red potatoes 
2 barrels russet potatoes 
2 barrels purple potatoes 
2 barrels garlic. 

That's going to keep me and the kids pretty busy for sure


----------



## fowl

Ditching the tomatillos and spaghetti squash. Going to add Brussels sprouts to the mix. 
Need to work on building my soil. Trying to compost and add leaves as a mulch. Will try to get ahold of some cow manure. Anyone have suggestions on methods to quickly improve soil, increase organic matter, etc?


----------



## kroppe

Same size/area for me this year. 

Currants are sleeping for the winter. Hoping for a nice crop of berries. Need to protect the fruit against birds and little critters with netting and fencing. 

Raspberries will again be planted, as canes. The single cane that survived did produce a surprising amount of tasty fruit. 

2 tomato plants, same as 2016. I am the only tomato eater in the house, and in peak season I can't keep up with 2 plants. Haven't dedicated the time to canning. We do give away some of the produce. 

Green beans will go in. Peas are a maybe; the season for them is short and they don't seem to hold up well to blanching. But they are tasty...!

Not sure what else. Maybe onions. Nothing that is very high maintenance due to work travel demands. 

I want to use some compost this winter. Around here "mushroom compost" is pretty popular. Very stinky stuff but very effective.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Garlic I planted last fall is looking good. Thought I might have drowned it. Planted in plastic barrel halves and forgot to drill drain holes. After what snow we got melted went out and they were full to the top with water. Got out the drill and fixed that quick. Looking to be in the 60's this weekend might get the tiller out.


----------



## growninmi

jasonvanorder said:


> Alright here is what I have planned to plant.
> 
> Bed 4
> Carrots
> Lettuce
> Peas
> Beers
> 
> That's going to keep me and the kids pretty busy for sure


Let me know how the "beers" do, been meaning to plant them for years!

Awesome selection Jason. 

This year I'll be doing as said above, staying status quo...

Cukes, zukes, pickles, beans, peppers and few varities of tomaters...If I do add anything, it would be a melon and some lettuce of sort.

About that time to get ready to start some seeds. Fortunately I have an idoor "green house" and can start things earlier than dropping seeds in the ground. 
I don't always start indoors, but I usually do. This year I saved a few tomato seeds from a couple tomatoes that were very good and hoping I can get them to grow.

Even with a ton of tilling, I still end up with volunteers and I usually let them grow out. Last year the tomato volunteers all fruited.

Get your green thumbs ready, that spring season is not far away!


----------



## growninmi

To help with soil...

In May and June, I rinse all of my fish cleaning stuff into garden. Bowls of water after fillets soak even go in...If I have room I bury the fish parts as well, but all the rinsing of cutting boards, bowls, buckets, all of that cleaning gets done in the garden.


----------



## jasonvanorder

growninmi said:


> Let me know how the "beers" do, been meaning to plant them for years!
> 
> Awesome selection Jason.
> 
> This year I'll be doing as said above, staying status quo...
> 
> Cukes, zukes, pickles, beans, peppers and few varities of tomaters...If I do add anything, it would be a melon and some lettuce of sort.
> 
> About that time to get ready to start some seeds. Fortunately I have an idoor "green house" and can start things earlier than dropping seeds in the ground.
> I don't always start indoors, but I usually do. This year I saved a few tomato seeds from a couple tomatoes that were very good and hoping I can get them to grow.
> 
> Even with a ton of tilling, I still end up with volunteers and I usually let them grow out. Last year the tomato volunteers all fruited.
> 
> Get your green thumbs ready, that spring season is not far away!



I didnt even catch that. If I find a way to grow a beer plant I will for sure share that info here:lol:


----------



## alex-v

jasonvanorder said:


> I didnt even catch that. If I find a way to grow a beer plant I will for sure share that info here:lol:


NO, do not post that here. Send me a message immediately and email to be sure I find out the plants can be grown. We will become rich. Of course we will give a discount on Beer Plants to other M-S members but think the national and international market just waiting.


----------



## alex-v

jasonvanorder said:


> Garlic I planted last fall is looking good. Thought I might have drowned it.


I have poor drainage over most of the garden area and the garlic does just great anyway. Mine is looking good and all those leaves should perk right up when spring really does come.



jasonvanorder said:


> Looking to be in the 60's this weekend might get the tiller out.


I follow the recommendations of the pros and avoid any extensive turning over of the garden until the weather gets a lot better. Even when I had a garden in a sandy soil area I avoided early turning.


----------



## PWood

alex-v said:


> NO, do not post that here. Send me a message immediately and email to be sure I find out the plants can be grown. We will become rich. Of course we will give a discount on Beer Plants to other M-S members but think the national and international market just waiting.


Too late. I beat you to it.


----------



## jasonvanorder

alex-v said:


> I have poor drainage over most of the garden area and the garlic does just great anyway. Mine is looking good and all those leaves should perk right up when spring really does come.


Yeah im pretty sure since everything is dormant it will be fine but it was a bit of an OH [email protected]#$ moment. Thats what I get for rushing at the last moment in the fall.


----------



## alex-v

jasonvanorder said:


> Yeah im pretty sure since everything is dormant it will be fine but it was a bit of an OH [email protected]#$ moment. Thats what I get for rushing at the last moment in the fall.


The original garlic plot is underwater every time it rains a 1/4 inch or more and will stay underwater for days, sometime a week or more. Once the water goes down it takes a week till the soil has a dry surface. The rest of the garden is soggy after each rain. No matter where I plant the second garlic plot there will be a water issue. Garlic does not seem to care about excess water.
....


----------



## kroppe

Currants are. Breaking bud.

Did the first minor debris cleanup.

Need to order replacement raspberry canes.

Want to get some compost in but not a priority at the moment.


----------



## jimbo

I planted winter wheat in the garden last fall. it's 6" long ,still. 
gotta admit, I'm itching to till it under & let it decay. 
maybe around april first, I'll mow it & start to till it under.

I did plant some green onion bulbs allready


----------



## chuckinduck

jimbo said:


> I planted winter wheat in the garden last fall. it's 6" long ,still.
> gotta admit, I'm itching to till it under & let it decay.
> maybe around april first, I'll mow it & start to till it under.
> 
> I did plant some green onion bulbs allready


Was the WW Planted for a nitrogen additive or as a weed suppressor or both? I've always considered broadcasting rye in fall as a green manure.


----------



## jimbo

oops, it was winter rye.
Yes,it'll add the nitrogen, but I was told it'll grow deep roots over the winter, bringing up other nutrients from deep down.
Does it really do that? I'm no expert, I did it about 8 yrs ago & had a really good garden the following couple of years


----------



## Mike

Built a raised bed garden last year. Planning to expand this year with a traditional in ground garden for plants that take more space like squash, melons, pumpkins, etc. Thinking about using cattle panels again for the fence (lots of deer), so maybe 16'x32'. For now... 

Mike


----------



## jasonvanorder

Mike said:


> View attachment 247287
> 
> Built a raised bed garden last year. Planning to expand this year with a traditional in ground garden for plants that take more space like squash, melons, pumpkins, etc. Thinking about using cattle panels again for the fence (lots of deer), so maybe 16'x32'. For now...
> 
> Mike


I did mine backwards from you. Started with an in ground garden and build beds for this year. That will give me plenty of room to spread things out.

On a side note a couple of the garlic cloves I harvested last fall started to sprout so I planted them in a pot and put them on the window sill. They are doing better than the garlic outside.

Also planted 2 peach and 2 cherry trees this weekend.


----------



## alex-v

jasonvanorder said:


> On a side note a couple of the garlic cloves I harvested last fall started to sprout so I planted them in a pot and put them on the window sill. They are doing better than the garlic outside.


Makes sense to me. If they are on an inside windowsill then they are in warmer conditions than outside.
...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Mike said:


> View attachment 247287
> 
> Built a raised bed garden last year. Planning to expand this year with a traditional in ground garden for plants that take more space like squash, melons, pumpkins, etc. Thinking about using cattle panels again for the fence (lots of deer), so maybe 16'x32'. For now...
> 
> Mike





jasonvanorder said:


> I did mine backwards from you. Started with an in ground garden and build beds for this year. That will give me plenty of room to spread things out.
> 
> On a side note a couple of the garlic cloves I harvested last fall started to sprout so I planted them in a pot and put them on the window sill. They are doing better than the garlic outside.
> 
> Also planted 2 peach and 2 cherry trees this weekend.


Going to raised beds also. Lot easier for me to maintain and better use of available space.


----------



## Kennybks

Welcome to the 2017 garden thread! Thanks Kroppe for starting early! I've not even thought about gardening yet. 

Completely missed out on the sugar run this year, so I guess I'd better get going on the garden soon!

Peas will be the first order of business! Closely followed by spinach, kale, broccoli and brussel sprouts.


----------



## alex-v

Cherry tomato seeds were planted last week. Going to plant the basil seeds this week. Need 24-30 plants for our daughters and another 24 for my mother-in-law. I am starting to think it will be easier to buy a flat when the time comes.

Then I need to get the zinnia seeds planted.
////


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I moved to a new house last spring and gardened the previous owners small, raised plot, which turned out a lot better tahn expected due to incredible soils here on a river bottom (Au Gres River). The heavy, black dirt goes down about 4' then turns to clay. I upgraded last fall to a new garden spot in my big yard, which is a lot bigger. I sprayed it with roundup, then tilled it once, a few weeks later in the fall. I'm debating weather to fence it in or not. I have not seen any deer in the area and few rabbits either. I had no issues with pests last year. I plan to plant all sorts of stuff in May, mainly tomatoes, peppers, pickles, broccoli, coliflour and beans.


----------



## Kennybks

Trophy Specialist said:


> I moved to a new house last spring and gardened the previous owners small, raised plot, which turned out a lot better tahn expected due to incredible soils here on a river bottom (Au Gres River). The heavy, black dirt goes down about 4' then turns to clay. I upgraded last fall to a new garden spot in my big yard, which is a lot bigger. I sprayed it with roundup, then tilled it once, a few weeks later in the fall. I'm debating weather to fence it in or not. I have not seen any deer in the area and few rabbits either. I had no issues with pests last year. I plan to plant all sorts of stuff in May, mainly tomatoes, peppers, pickles, broccoli, coliflour and beans.


Sounds great TS, congrats on the new home and garden. Especially in the Augres area though, I'd be waiting until June for those items. Except the broccoli and cauliflower. Just sayin.


----------



## alex-v

alex-v said:


> Cherry tomato seeds were planted last week.


The cherry tomato seeds popped up 5 days after planting. I noticed that I had planted about 12 Lemon Basil seeds and those started popping up last night. The lemon basil is used for teas mostly and not for flavoring meals or making pesto.
...


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Kennybks said:


> Sounds great TS, congrats on the new home and garden. Especially in the Augres area though, I'd be waiting until June for those items. Except the broccoli and cauliflower. Just sayin.


I typically put plants into the ground on or around Memorial Day weekend, but I do watch the forecast though. Seeds usually go in before that. I ordered 500 spruce seedling for my yard, which I will be planting in early April.


----------



## JBooth

I've started all my plants so far for my first round of planting. Everything is up and going. Need to get my new raised beds filled with dirt. They are about half full of composted yard materials currently. Liking the wheat idea over the winter for next year. Tempted to plant some cold weather stuff next week.


----------



## Fishndude

If anyone is interested in growing hard to find peppers, or tomatoes, or eggplants, this is the place to find them. They aren't cheap, but you can find stuff here, that you can't find anywhere locally. I buy all of my super-hot peppers (with the exception of ghost peppers, which I can find locally) from this place, with delivery around mid-May. Their selection is incredible, and the product quality (I buy live plants) is always good. 

http://www.chileplants.com/


----------



## ready2fish

Tried this couple years ago and had a great turn out,some may say it's to soon to plant

Just got done planting radishs,spinach and sugar peas out in my garden


----------



## alex-v

ready2fish said:


> Tried this couple years ago and had a great turn out,some may say it's to soon to plant
> 
> Just got done planting radishs,spinach and sugar peas out in my garden


It may be too early. Kind of depends on how much rain or snow comes. If the ground cools off and stays damp before the seed sprouts the seed might rot. Otherwise, yep, it might be worth the risk to plant the cold weather crops now, like the ones you mentioned.

You now have got me thinking now about one area of the garden.
...


----------



## alex-v

After planting the seeds I put the cell packs on top of the aquarium light for bottom heat and residual heat from the warm water. It pretty much cuts germination time in half. The lettuce seeds I planted on the 24th started sprouting on the 26th and this morning I put them on the windowsill.
////


----------



## jimbo

Finally tilled my winter rye in today. Had my ph checked in at 6.9.
Found a new rhubarb plant while tilling , so I dug it up & moved it back inline


----------



## Kennybks

jimbo said:


> Finally tilled my winter rye in today. Had my ph checked in at 6.9.
> Found a new rhubarb plant while tilling , so I dug it up & moved it back inline


I found rhubarb sprouting in almost all areas already. Too late to till that area now.

Worked up an area for peas and spinach today. With the predicted cold and possible snow late next week, planting now seems perfect timing.

Things are supposed to turn around after next weekend.


----------



## kroppe

Did some clean up of debris and bought seeds. Got my plot layout figured out. I am doing fewer varieties this year, with more quantity per each type. Beans, peas, carrots, 2 tomato plants, 4 pepper plants. Added 10-10-10 to the main plot and to the bases of the currants. 

Currants are looking good. Leaves are bursting forth. 

Need to order raspberry canes.


----------



## JBooth

Planting this weekend after I get the beds full of dirt. Might not be the last freeze but I'm willing to risk it


----------



## alex-v

JBooth said:


> Planting this weekend after I get the beds full of dirt. Might not be the last freeze but I'm willing to risk it


Anything that says it can be planted as soon as the ground is workable should be good to go. That usually is an indicator that the sprouting seeds and seedlings are frost tolerant. Go for it.
////


----------



## kroppe

Agree. Stuff in the ground (e.g. seeds) is generally safe. Stuff above the ground (e.g. pepper plants, tomato plants, etc.) generally not, until freeze danger has passed.


----------



## Due51

I don't have a lot of space to garden due to the proximity of the houses in our neighborhood and the positioning of the trees on the west property line. I have grown tomatoes successfully on a 3' x 30' strip on the south facing wall of my house. It gets just enough sun.

I turned the soil and sent out samples for a soil test last week.

Today, I laid down red plastic sheeting. It's not an easy product to find and everywhere I go they ask "what are you doing with it?"

Marhieu Ngouajio is a PHd associate Professor of Horticulture at MSU. He's done a lot of studies on mulch covers, colors, and production. In the study I read, he's written that plant production improved as much as 20% with the use of red mulch cover. The red reflexts a broader color spectrum from the sun and helps development and yield.

The downside is the use of non-degradable plastic and disposal. This isn't a huge concern for the home gardner, but it would be a big problem for commercial farms. They are working on biodegradable plastics but for our use, regular polyethylene plastic will suffice, and could be re-used with proper sanitation and sterilization. I checked Walmart, Bordines, English Gardens, Ace, and another landscape company. None had red. The best place to find it is on Amazon.


----------



## Kennybks

Due51 said:


> I don't have a lot of space to garden due to the proximity of the houses in our neighborhood and the positioning of the trees on the west property line. I have grown tomatoes successfully on a 3' x 30' strip on the south facing wall of my house. It gets just enough sun.
> 
> I turned the soil and sent out samples for a soil test last week.
> 
> Today, I laid down red plastic sheeting. It's not an easy product to find and everywhere I go they ask "what are you doing with it?"
> 
> Marhieu Ngouajio is a PHd associate Professor of Horticulture at MSU. He's done a lot of studies on mulch covers, colors, and production. In the study I read, he's written that plant production improved as much as 20% with the use of red mulch cover. The red reflexts a broader color spectrum from the sun and helps development and yield.
> 
> The downside is the use of non-degradable plastic and disposal. This isn't a huge concern for the home gardner, but it would be a big problem for commercial farms. They are working on biodegradable plastics but for our use, regular polyethylene plastic will suffice, and could be re-used with proper sanitation and sterilization. I checked Walmart, Bordines, English Gardens, Ace, and another landscape company. None had red. The best place to find it is on Amazon.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dalen-Pr...87702&wl11=online&wl12=35610007&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Scout 2

Has anyone ever heard or tried planting spuds in wood mulch. I heard about it last year and I got some uncolored mulch. Layed the row of spund on top of the ground and covered with mulch. We have never grown spuds so big as last year and 90 % of them grew in the much which made the easier to dig, justrake them out. I also put some mulch around our summer squash plants and they produced like mad. The vines were so tall my 5 year old grandson could stand up under them. I am going to try agin this year to see if I get the same results


----------



## kroppe

Haven't heard of it Scout, sounds like it works. How was the texture and flavor of the potatoes, grown in mulch?


----------



## ready2fish

ready2fish said:


> Tried this couple years ago and had a great turn out,some may say it's to soon to plant
> 
> Just got done planting radishs,spinach and sugar peas out in my garden


Well it was to early so 2nd early crop was just replanted 

It the next week or so I'll get the winter rye tilled under


----------



## alex-v

kroppe said:


> Agree. Stuff in the ground (e.g. seeds) is generally safe. Stuff above the ground (e.g. pepper plants, tomato plants, etc.) generally not, until freeze danger has passed.


I am thinking that by the end of the week the ground in one end of the garden should be dry and warm enough to put in a couple rows of peas. Lettuce going to be planted behind the house.

Last year any basil or tomatoes that were planted early did not do well even though we did not have any frost. The soil was just to cold and it stunted their growth. Planted some more basil several weeks later and those plant did well.
...


----------



## Scout 2

kroppe said:


> Haven't heard of it Scout, sounds like it works. How was the texture and flavor of the potatoes, grown in mulch?


No different than the ones grown in the ground. I heard about it on a tractor site so I had to try it. There is a lot about it on the web and I studied that also before trying it


----------



## Kennybks

alex-v said:


> I am thinking that by the end of the week the ground in one end of the garden should be dry and warm enough to put in a couple rows of peas. Lettuce going to be planted behind the house.
> 
> Last year any basil or tomatoes that were planted early did not do well even though we did not have any frost. The soil was just to cold and it stunted their growth. Planted some more basil several weeks later and those plant did well.
> ...


I've always gone by Easter as a "plant peas by" date and typically done well. A few years back the Easter started peas just weren't doing well, so we started two more rows that were at least three weeks behind schedule. 

We weren't really expecting much success because we've seen peas dislike the warmer temperatures. 

We were pleasantly surprised to see several picking throughout the summer well into June. 

Some of this was our choice of peas, a disease resistent snow variety. 

I've got one row in the ground now, we plan on another row in two weeks.

Spinach will be breaking ground soon.


----------



## alex-v

i will only be doing one planting; don't like staggering the pea planting like that. We will freeze a lot of the pea pods for use as side dishes till next spring.

Plans are to put the beans in around the middle to end of July for a fall picking.
....


----------



## RonSwanson

The green house is looking and smelling great. Have a flat each of herloom cutting tomatoes, jalapenos, bells, habaneros, cherry tomatoes, and Roma tomatoes. Plus half a flat of basil, cilantro, dill, sage, thyme, chives, and oregano.


----------



## JBooth

got all my brassicas, peas, greens, and few cold weather herbs put in. Hopefully all the yard debris I put into the beds will provide some heat and keep things going.


----------



## RonSwanson

Bah. I had too much heat. A timer failed and a heater was left on over the weekend. Lost half a flat of cilantro. It was crispy.


----------



## alex-v

RonSwanson said:


> Bah. I had too much heat. A timer failed and a heater was left on over the weekend. Lost half a flat of cilantro. It was crispy.


No big loss. Just joking. I don't care for Cilantro myself but I sympathize with the loss of anything that you have put the time and energy into to get started.

Left tomatoes and peppers under grow lights and the soil got hot and dried right out. Lost many of them but I was surprised at how they perked back up in about 2 days after getting watered.
////


----------



## RonSwanson

Yeah. They can come back from pretty bad water stress. These were beyond that point. I normally fill the reservoir before I leave for the weekend but must have missed that flat. Oh well I still have more than I will plant. Just less to give away.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Ok I am beat! My wife's grandfather passed away this year and today I dug up about 25 perennials at his place and transplanted. She was surprised and I thought it was a great way to remember him.

Then the garden was tilled. 50 potatoes planted, radishes in, carrots in and beets.

Emptied 50 bags of soil and manure into the new beds. Planted new asparagus crows. New rubarb roots in. Onions and shallots in. 

Definitely feeling it today!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Whey do you guys plant broccoli and coli flour seeds?


----------



## Scout 2

Boardman Brookies said:


> Ok I am beat! My wife's grandfather passed away this year and today I dug up about 25 perennials at his place and transplanted. She was surprised and I thought it was a great way to remember him.
> 
> Then the garden was tilled. 50 potatoes planted, radishes in, carrots in and beets.
> 
> Emptied 50 bags of soil and manure into the new beds. Planted new asparagus crows. New rubarb roots in. Onions and shallots in.
> 
> Definitely feeling it today!


With all the rain we got last night I will be lucky to get on mine by the end of May


----------



## alex-v

Trophy Specialist said:


> Whey do you guys plant broccoli and coli flour seeds?


I figure that is "when" and not "why". I gave up starting broccoli and cauliflower plants from seed and even trying to grow them. When I can buy the stuff frozen for $1 a pound and sometimes even less I figure there are better uses for that garden space.

You could probably start the seed now in good starting soil and then plant them in the garden in about 8 weeks. No loss of productivity since those little plants will take off in the warmer soil and catch up with anything you try planting right now.
/////


----------



## JBooth

my brocolli sprouted already. As did a few other things. Potato leaves even poked through. Hope I don't end up paying for that.


----------



## kroppe

All 6 currant plants have fruit sprigs emerging. Pretty happy with that. Means I need to get a fence and net solution in place to keep the birds and squirrels away. Currants are a June-ish harvest. 

Raspberry cane looking good. Life has had other priorities for me so not sure additional canes will be planted. 

Seeds will be planted in he next couple of days. Peas, beans, carrots. 

Pepper and tomato plants will go in, maybe in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Mature broccoli is very cold tolerant, but I'm not sure about young plants. Mine were actually producing unto late November last year at Au Gres.


----------



## alex-v

Trophy Specialist said:


> Mature broccoli is very cold tolerant, but I'm not sure about young plants. Mine were actually producing unto late November last year at Au Gres.


The "cole" crops are cold tolerant, even frost hardy. Some people say that the best tasting broccoli, brussel sprouts and cabbage is after they have been exposed to a frost of two before picking. If I am making saurkraut I will wait till the last minute before getting the head of cabbage.

The young plants tend to tolerate very light frost. But, if the weather gets cold and stays that way even without a frost it can set back many of the young plants, both the cold tolerant ones and especially the warm season ones.
////


----------



## jasonvanorder

Got the garden tilled last night for the first time this spring after putting on about 200 pounds of rabbit manure. Going to till one more time right before planting. Running behind this year. Was hoping to have the raised beds filled and the cold hardy crops planted already but wife had back surgery the end of Jan. so money for compost/topsoil to fill them is real thin. Should be able to get that taken care of soon and get things going.


----------



## kroppe

Currant sprigs


----------



## kroppe

Sorry should be "strigs" not sprigs. Wasn't able to edit the earlier post.


----------



## JBooth

most of the stuff I planted last weekend is up. Pea's, greens, potatos, brocolli, etc all had broken through by yesterday. Even have some early summer flowers poking through.


----------



## alex-v

kroppe said:


> Sorry should be "strigs" not sprigs. Wasn't able to edit the earlier post.


Hhmm, I cannot find a definition for "strigs". I figure you mean "strings" since a search of the words "currant strings" gives me all kinds of nice photos or strings of ripe currants.


----------



## kroppe

https://www.crfg.org/pubs/ff/currants.html

https://www.noursefarms.com/product/rovada/

Alex these are examples of where I learned the term. The second link is the grower I bought my plants from.


Question-does anyone use bird netting in a home garden situation? I used some netting last year on one raspberry plant. It worked but was a pain to deal with. This year I have 7 plants to cover and will build a framework out of pvc, conduit, furring strips, etc. Last year I tie-wrapped the net to plastic rose stakes but need a bigger structure this year.

What is the easiest netting to deal with? What is the best support structure for the netting?


----------



## alex-v

kroppe said:


> https://www.crfg.org/pubs/ff/currants.html
> https://www.noursefarms.com/product/rovada/
> Alex these are examples of where I learned the term. The second link is the grower I bought my plants from.


When I did a search for "strigs" nothing came up but I only looked at dictionary types of sites. Now I have a new word to use in "Words With Friends".



kroppe said:


> Question-does anyone use bird netting in a home garden situation? I used some netting last year on one raspberry plant. It worked but was a pain to deal with. This year I have 7 plants to cover and will build a framework out of pvc, conduit, furring strips, etc. Last year I tie-wrapped the net to plastic rose stakes but need a bigger structure this year.
> 
> What is the easiest netting to deal with? What is the best support structure for the netting?


I have thought about it on and off over the years but never bothered. I have talked to relatives and friends. They report similar results in that it was a pain to do.

For two years a couple of buddies used chicken wire on a wood frame over their strawberry plants. It was about 7'X7' and one guy could get it off but two was perfect. It kept the birds out.
///


----------



## kroppe

Put poultry netting around the berries. Will get bird netting up next week. Flower clusters are developing nicely. The healthiest raspberry cane looks like it has ideas of taking over the entire yard... Lots of new growth emerging around it from the roots.

Planted peas. Will get the carrots and beans in today or tomorrow after the cold drizzle passes by. 2 tomato and 4 pepper plants in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Kennybks

kroppe said:


> Sorry should be "strigs" not sprigs. Wasn't able to edit the earlier post.


When I first read that the only thing that came to mind was "past-tense pintail" lol


----------



## kroppe

Got the seeds in. Peas, carrots and beans. Next job is bird netting over the berries.


----------



## Mike

Planted raspberry canes to start a berry patch.


----------



## alex-v

Mike said:


> View attachment 252900
> Planted raspberry canes to start a berry patch.


Are you going to start a dog patch next to the berry patch??


----------



## Mike

Found a local source for blackberries, so expanded the new berry patch.


----------



## kroppe

Peas are emerging.

Currants are forming green immature fruit (see photo). The largest of the berries in the photo are smaller than a pinkie fingernail.

Raspberries are putting out immature flowers.

Got the bird netting up!


----------



## chuckinduck

Man you guys are getting after it. I don't do much in the way off cool weather crops. But I did look at my disc and debated hooking it up to turn the garden this week.


----------



## Firefighter

First year ever planting for me. Went a modest 20x40. Layed it out last year and sunk posts. Trenched around it to sink fence below ground. Glyphosphate nuked a few weeks back then tilled. Will till again in a week or so, then put my fence up permanently (deer will annihilate if not). Going with warm weather stuff at first (tomatoes, cukes, peppers, beans), then may throw in some giant pumpkins or other stuff next year.

Excited to get into gardening with the family. Best part is, less grass to mow, and it's in the middle of my irrigation system .


----------



## Mike

Firefighter said:


> First year ever planting for me. Went a modest 20x40. Layed it out last year and sunk posts. Trenched around it to sink fence below ground. Glyphosphate nuked a few weeks back then tilled. Will till again in a week or so, then put my fence up permanently (deer will annihilate if not). Going with warm weather stuff at first (tomatoes, cukes, peppers, beans), then may throw in some giant pumpkins or other stuff next year.
> 
> Excited to get into gardening with the family. Best part is, less grass to mow, and it's in the middle of my irrigation system .



Less grass to mow - had the same thought Saturday. Why am I mowing weeds, this could be a garden!

Mike


----------



## Liver and Onions

Picked a nice bunch of asparagus yesterday from the garden. My pee smelled like asparagus last night. Happens every time for me.

L & O


----------



## Dantana

Finally got garden #1 tilled tonight and planted onions, carrots and potatoes. Will finish planting onions and lettuce tomorrow after work. Then its on to gardens #2 (dad's) and 3 (in-laws) this weekend. Will hold off on tomatoes and peppers for another week or so to allow the soil to warm up.


----------



## chuckinduck

Hit my garden with a little dose of gly yesterday. I'm sure the lambsquarter and emerging nightshade didn't appreciate it. But I don't appreciate them on any level. Today I'll apply 20lbs of 46-0-0 ahead of the rains tomorrow. Disc garden up Monday and rows one and two of my sweet corn will go in. I'll probably get my onion sets and spuds in the ground early next week too. Rest of the frost sensitive plants will go in weekend before Memorial Day to avoid anymore potential frosts or freezes. Apples and peaches already got stroked Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## jasonvanorder

This week got onions,carrots,lettuce, beets, green onions, tomatoes, peppers and the wifes sunflowers all in. Will till the garden area one more time and around Memorial weekend will get beens squash cukes and melons in the ground. This weekend potatoes will go in.


----------



## Kennybks

Liver and Onions said:


> Picked a nice bunch of asparagus yesterday from the garden. My pee smelled like asparagus last night. Happens every time for me.
> 
> L & O


Here's today's pick. Been getting a dozen a day, but today it boomed.


----------



## kroppe

4 pepper plants and 2 tomato plants are in. That makes everything.

Currants have plump green berries. Some berries have dropped off or been eaten, can't figure out what the cause is. Doesn't look like bugs, and I can see any critter access. This is the first crop so I am keeping an open mind and low expectations. They are growing like crazy so I will likely relocate half of the plants next spring, because the plant spacing is too tight.

Raspberry flowers are forming nicely and starting to bloom.

Peas, beans and carrots are doing their things, slowly but surely.

I planted 2 new (replacement) shrubs today, and helped a neighbor dig up an old hydrangea. Can't remember doing this much gardening in a long time!


----------



## Mike

Eight tomato plants in. Friend dropped off some lilacs, so we planted seven 'clumps'. 

Mike


----------



## sparky18181

There was a time, that I used grass clippings, bone meal, 12-12-12 fertilizer and cow manure to plant tomatoe plants. I remember the hole was 12 inches deep by 12 wide but I can't remember the order which the mixture was added to the hole. I know I had some of the best plants I ever had when I used this formula. Has anyone ever used this method. Thanks.


----------



## JBooth

no but it would work. The best I've ever seen was from a drip irrigation setup. I couldn't even count how many tomatoes there were from 4 plants. mustve been bushels. 

I started all my own seeds so I probably won't put the tomatoes out quite yet. They aren't big enough or hardened off yet.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I got all my seeds in yesterday. I'll wait a week or so though before putting in the plants. The coldest temp for the next 15 days is foretasted to be in the high 30s in my area.


----------



## chuckinduck

First phase of corn is in. Will plant every week from now through July. Gives us fresh corn every week for 2 straight months. Now that it's planted it starts the timer for one week to setup up the fortress from the deer turkeys, rabbits etc.


----------



## JBooth

At the risk of showing my non-farming background I have to ask: what is that thing?


----------



## Kennybks

JBooth said:


> At the risk of showing my non-farming background I have to ask: what is that thing?


I can't see the image on my phone, but if you're talking about chuckn corn planting post, I'm guessing it's a plugger . ??


----------



## Kennybks

Plug or otherwise know as a drill


----------



## kroppe

Looking good Chuck!


----------



## chuckinduck

JBooth said:


> At the risk of showing my non-farming background I have to ask: what is that thing?


It's just a manual single row seed planter. Made by earthway. Worth every penny if you plant lots seed plants. I only plant corn with it but I have plates for planting lettuce, beets and beans too.


----------



## chuckinduck

Any of you guys have issues with your cukes dying out shortly after the veggies start to mature? For about the last 3-4 years my cukes (straight 8s and pickling) come in good and I pick for maybe 2 weeks then the yellowing starts followed by a total die off?


----------



## JBooth

chuckinduck said:


> Any of you guys have issues with your cukes dying out shortly after the veggies start to mature? For about the last 3-4 years my cukes (straight 8s and pickling) come in good and I pick for maybe 2 weeks then the yellowing starts followed by a total die off?



Sounds like a virus. Change the location you plant them this year and see what happens. I just moved back from OK last year and haven't planted them here before that. But a virus, over-ripening, and too much water are typically what causes cucumbers to be yellow.


----------



## chuckinduck

JBooth said:


> Sounds like a virus. Change the location you plant them this year and see what happens. I just moved back from OK last year and haven't planted them here before that. But a virus, over-ripening, and too much water are typically what causes cucumbers to be yellow.


Yah I'll try a new spot this year. I had wondered if it was too much water or perhaps too many veggies on the vine and the plant was dying out trying to keep the veggies fed.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

What do you all use to keep your broccoli worm free? I had an infestation last year probably from moths.


----------



## Firefighter

All finished with the garden build and plants in.

Strawberry Perennials, bush beans, 4 sweet peppers, 4 giant jalapenos, 3 beefsteak tomatoes, 1 zucchini, 3 grape tomatoes, 2 pickle mounds, 2 bush cucumbers, leeks, brussel sprouts, 2 yellow squash, some onions, a pumpkin, and a few sunflowers around the edges. Yes, I'll have to thin some things


----------



## Frozenfish

Some really nice gardens here! We have a small raised bed, second year doing this. Might add another in the next week or two. 

Question about ants: will they harm our plants? One section near a corner had a bunch of them when turning it over. Scooped a bunch out, but they seemed to be endless. I e read a well watered garden will keep them away. Should I worry or just leave them be?


----------



## retired dundo

One thing I do is plant marigolds all around in my garden.In between tomatoe and most plants.I live in the country and I never have a problem with rabbits all any other animals except racoons if I plant corn.And it seems to keep all the other bugs away except the beetles on zuccine and other vine plants but corn starch gets rid of them in a day


----------



## retired dundo

For ants they say sprinkle coffee grounds around where they are and where you don't want them.Ive never tried it because I don't have a problem but my old friend swears by it.


----------



## Frozenfish

Marigolds will be going in, a few anyway. We planted garlic chives next to the strawberries. I'm told that'll keep critters away as well.


----------



## kroppe

Firefighter, great looking garden! Looking forward to seeing your leek reports. I love leeks. Do they require sandy soil or will they grow in loamey/clayey soils?


----------



## Firefighter

kroppe said:


> Firefighter, great looking garden! Looking forward to seeing your leek reports. I love leeks. Do they require sandy soil or will they grow in loamey/clayey soils?


I have no clue. Lol.


----------



## retired dundo

Never grew leeks so for the hell of it I just punch in on tablet how to grow leeks.Came up with everything about growing leeks.Try it and Iam sure you will get all your answers about leeks good luck


----------



## kroppe

Did the first thinning of the carrots.

Pulled some weeds.

Flowers are forming on the green peppers. 

Tomatoes are showing some stress going from planting flat to garden and seeing lower 40s to upper 90s in the last week. Keeping them watered and hoping for the best.

Currants have lots of plump translucent green berries.

Raspberries are getting hit by spider mites. Need to get a chemical control on them. New flowers are forming.


----------



## alex-v

kroppe said:


> Did the first thinning of the carrots.


Wash the carrot roots and add to salads. Same goes for the carrot tops. We cut the tops up unless we were thinning very small plants. Small roots are OK the way they are. If the root starts to get larger then maybe we would cut them into two.

Eventually the carrots could get large enough that many times the tops are tasting to strong but that could take several weeks. Some seasons we were able to use the tops until we harvested a mature carrot crop.

Works for beet tops. We will be pulling Dill ferns starting this week. We add those to salads or tartar sauce.
////


----------



## jasonvanorder

Mike said:


> View attachment 256383
> So far:
> 21 tomatoes
> 25 jalapeños
> 2 summer squash
> 2 zucchini
> 2 tomatillos
> 2 eggplant
> 3 cucumber
> 3 pickles
> 
> Still have some squash and tomatoes to find a home for.
> Mike


Ok you cant just tease us like that. Need to see more of your set up there.


----------



## Mike

jasonvanorder said:


> Ok you cant just tease us like that. Need to see more of your set up there.


There are three 4'x12' beds in the center, and 2'x8' beds around the perimeter. Two shorter beds for the entry. Cattle panels serve as a trellis for the tomatoes and cucumbers, and keep the deer out. 

Chicken coop next to the garden for 'fertilizer'.  plan to add a rain barrel on the coop for irrigation. 

I'll try to find some more pictures from last year.

Mike


----------



## Liver and Onions

Mike said:


> View attachment 256607
> View attachment 256608
> 
> 
> There are three 4'x12' beds in the center, and 2'x8' beds around the perimeter. Two shorter beds for the entry. Cattle panels serve as a trellis for the tomatoes and cucumbers, and keep the deer out.
> 
> Chicken coop next to the garden for 'fertilizer'.  plan to add a rain barrel on the coop for irrigation.
> 
> I'll try to find some more pictures from last year.
> 
> Mike


Damn. That looks like a great set-up. It also looks like some expensive vegetables.

L & O


----------



## Mike

Liver and Onions said:


> Damn. That looks like a great set-up. It also looks like some expensive vegetables.
> 
> L & O


The veggies weren't too bad. The coop on the other hand, sunk some money into that. 

Mike


----------



## retired dundo

Very nice and it really isn't about saving money on veggies and eggs.Its about the satisfaction of growing your own.And those eggs will be a hell of a lot better than Kroger eggs.Plus doing the work is a lot better for you then sitting watching tv.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

retired dundo said:


> Very nice and it really isn't about saving money on veggies and eggs.Its about the satisfaction of growing your own.And those eggs will be a hell of a lot better than Kroger eggs.Plus doing the work is a lot better for you then sitting watching tv.


Like hunting, fishing and a lot of other of our pastimes, gardening is certainly not about saving money for most of us. The cost of tools, fencing, fertilizer, herbicides, seeds, plants.... all wipe out any savings. How many pounds of beans can I buy for the cost of a rototiller. How about the cost of the land itself? Its about having fun and quality food, not money.


----------



## Scout 2

Trophy Specialist said:


> Like hunting, fishing and a lot of other of our pastimes, gardening is certainly not about saving money for most of us. The cost of tools, fencing, fertilizer, herbicides, seeds, plants.... all wipe out any savings. How many pounds of beans can I buy for the cost of a rototiller. How about the cost of the land itself? Its about having fun and quality food, not money.


Try justifying the cost of a 39 hp tractor. I had everything else


----------



## jimbo

I just but in my tomatoes n pepper plants tonight. About a week earlier for me than normal, but weather looks good.
Thing is, when I bought my plants last week, the cells at this greenhouse were all 3 cells, not 4. 
Anyone else seeing 3 cells instead of the old 4 cells?


----------



## Scout 2

jimbo said:


> I just but in my tomatoes n pepper plants tonight. About a week earlier for me than normal, but weather looks good.
> Thing is, when I bought my plants last week, the cells at this greenhouse were all 3 cells, not 4.
> Anyone else seeing 3 cells instead of the old 4 cells?


Thats what I have seen here also. I bought some today at Menards and they had 6 cells in them fo 1.88. Local greenhouse here has plants and most are only about 2 inches high. I cannot believe they are selling them


----------



## jasonvanorder

jimbo said:


> I just but in my tomatoes n pepper plants tonight. About a week earlier for me than normal, but weather looks good.
> Thing is, when I bought my plants last week, the cells at this greenhouse were all 3 cells, not 4.
> Anyone else seeing 3 cells instead of the old 4 cells?


I need to hit the greenhouses and check around here. I looked a walmart and meijer but all they have is the single plants already in pots. It seems like more and more are going to just the singles instead of the cells


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I highly recommend Lynch's greenhouse in Twinning. The plants I got there were top rate and cheap.


----------



## Fishndude

x2 for Lynch's. I know quite a few of the family members in Munger, and they've been great Famers for many generations. They know their way around plants. They have great veggies in the summer, and fall, too.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I have been looking for some plants as well, last year I played something like $ 1.28 for four plants . Tomato and peppers. This year $ 3.89 for singles. No way I am going with them. The garden will stay dormant this year.


----------



## Firefighter

Bogie Lake Greenhouse in White Lake is about 1.30 for a 3 pack of plants this year. 

Big and healthy also.

Awesome place.


----------



## retired dundo

I live by Richmond and Jucos on armada ridge is 12dollers for a flat of 32 plants.You can mix them up anyway you want tomatoes peppers zuccine or what ever you want.And they are real nice plants.I check about five different places and there plants looked the best


----------



## Trophy Specialist

retired dundo said:


> I live by Richmond and Jucos on armada ridge is 12dollers for a flat of 32 plants.You can mix them up anyway you want tomatoes peppers zuccine or what ever you want.And they are real nice plants.I check about five different places and there plants looked the best


Lynch's in Twinning was $11 for a flat and the plants were all 6-10 inches tall. They they threw in a bonus plant which was a big tomato plan that already had little tomatoes growing on it. Since I planted my plants, they have about doubled in size in less than a week.


----------



## retired dundo

Trophy Specialist said:


> Lynch's in Twinning was $11 for a flat and the plants were all 6-10 inches tall. They they threw in a bonus plant which was a big tomato plan that already had little tomatoes growing on it. Since I planted my plants, they have about doubled in size in less than a week.


Sounds like you have a good nursery. there is one around me I won't ever go to again because you never know for sure what your getting because some times there mark wrong.I bough early girls from them and they sure did not end up early girls some odd looking tomatoe.Happened two times


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> Sounds like you have a good nursery. there is one around me I won't ever go to again because you never know for sure what your getting because some times there mark wrong.I bough early girls from them and they sure did not end up early girls some odd looking tomatoe.Happened two times


I have a friend that sells flowers and veggies at his store in the spring. He told me one of the biggest issues they have is with customers who are too cheap to buy a 4 pack of something so they'll mix and match. So it may be marked better boy. But in reality it's 1 better boy 1 Bonnie best 1 Rutger and 1 san marzona. This has happened with peppers a few times. It's also why I usually grab from the back of a flat. Not the front.


----------



## Kennybks

chuckinduck said:


> I have a friend that sells flowers and veggies at his store in the spring. He told me one of the biggest issues they have is with customers who are too cheap to buy a 4 pack of something so they'll mix and match. So it may be marked better boy. But in reality it's 1 better boy 1 Bonnie best 1 Rutger and 1 san marzona. This has happened with peppers a few times. It's also why I usually grab from the back of a flat. Not the front.


I did not!  Well ok, but I left both the markers in soze yad know.

Wojo is infamous for mislabling flats. Not just a plant or there, but an entire flat marked broccoli turned out to be corabhi.


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> I did not!  Well ok, but I left both the markers in soze yad know.
> 
> Wojo is infamous for mislabling flats. Not just a plant or there, but an entire flat marked broccoli turned out to be corabhi.


As in the wojos in ortonville?


----------



## chuckinduck

Got my garden in between storms this weekend. This is the earliest I've ever got it in but judging by the upcoming forecast I'll be fine. First two rows of corn are up. I still need to mulch around my tomatoes broccoli and cauliflower and cage my tomatoes. I ended up biting the bullet and bought 25 new tomato cages this year. Got sick of the cheap flimsy ones and constantly bending the support legs straight again.


----------



## Kennybks

Yeah, I knew you and I aren't far from each other. We've probably seen each other in town.

I put in pretty much everything now too. Was hoping it stayed a little cool, wanted some spinach before it bolted.


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> Yeah, I knew you and I aren't far from each other. We've probably seen each other in town.
> 
> I put in pretty much everything now too. Was hoping it stayed a little cool, wanted some spinach before it bolted.


Good looking garden right there. Yah I was at wojos Sunday replacing some herbs. Apparently my cilantro was parsley. Not their fault. Just me not paying attention.


----------



## kroppe

Great garden Chuck!


----------



## retired dundo

Hate to do it but think Iam going to go to the nursery and buy new tomatoe plants.Had 72 planted by may 18 and they looked real good but 3 inches of rain sunday and a lot more rain now I don't think they will make it.So I going to buy now because in a couple weeks when it drys out the nursery might not have many left.Had rain like this a few year ago after I planted and it really stunted there growth.A heavy rain doesn't seam to effect Thames as much when they get bigger.I think the other plants will be okay.


----------



## Fishndude

I built my own tomato cages, years ago. I used 6 foot welded wire fencing, and one fence post - all from Home Depot. I cut off as much fence as I needed, rolled it into a large "tube," and wired the ends together. Then I sink a fence post made for that fencing, slide the cage over it, and attach to the post. Then I cut out some rectangles of fencing to create holes, so I can reach in, and pull tomatoes out. I've had these for 20 years, and they still work great. I can put 3-4 tomato plants inside each cage. They are about 3 feet in diameter.

This is the fencing, except I found some that was 6 feet wide.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt...l-Welded-Wire-Garden-Fence-308303EB/205708553


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> Hate to do it but think Iam going to go to the nursery and buy new tomatoe plants.Had 72 planted by may 18 and they looked real good but 3 inches of rain sunday and a lot more rain now I don't think they will make it.So I going to buy now because in a couple weeks when it drys out the nursery might not have many left.Had rain like this a few year ago after I planted and it really stunted there growth.A heavy rain doesn't seam to effect Thames as much when they get bigger.I think the other plants will be okay.


I agree too much water early is not good. Two years ago we had lots of rain and I was still doing the heavy mulch and newspaper trick for weed suppression. The ground was so saturated that I don't believe it ever fully dried out and my tomatoes never got taller then 12". It was a total washout that year. That's why I haven't mulched or caged my tomatoes yet because the ground is so wet. I've wanted to pick rocks out that the disk and tiller flipped to the surface but it's so wet I can't even do that. Btw. Why is it I can never get rid of those darn things. lol.


----------



## Scout 2

chuckinduck said:


> I agree too much water early is not good. Two years ago we had lots of rain and I was still doing the heavy mulch and newspaper trick for weed suppression. The ground was so saturated that I don't believe it ever fully dried out and my tomatoes never got taller then 12". It was a total washout that year. That's why I haven't mulched or caged my tomatoes yet because the ground is so wet. I've wanted to pick rocks out that the disk and tiller flipped to the surface but it's so wet I can't even do that. Btw. Why is it I can never get rid of those darn things. lol.


Rocks grow over the winter Nothing gets your attention more than hitting a large rock with my 6 foot tiller. I usually have to replace a couple tines a year after doing my food plots


----------



## chuckinduck

Scout 2 said:


> Rocks grow over the winter Nothing gets your attention more than hitting a large rock with my 6 foot tiller. I usually have to replace a couple tines a year after doing my food plots


I wish my foodplots grew as good as my rocks do. Unfortunately I live in an area heavy with rock/gravel deposits from the glacial period so it's just a fact of life I'll probably never outrun. My garden has been in the same spot for 8 years since we bought and I don't think it's any less rocky now then the day I broke ground. I've lost a few tines on the tiller as well.


----------



## Kennybks

I hear ya on the rocks thing. Every year we pull out 2-3 5 gal buckets of stones after working the soil.

We started our garden almost 25 years back by getting 30 yards of black dirt from a farm nearby . We picked a ton of blue stone off the get go. 

Interesting we found an arrowhead every year for the first 6 years and not a one since!


----------



## kroppe

Pulled weeds.

Tomatoes look like they made it through the extreme temps from a couple weeks ago. Flowers are forming on one plant. The other plant seems ok although less hearty than the larger one. 

Carrots will need thinning again next weekend. 

Beans are forming flowers.

Peas are starting to trellis up the fence. 

Currant bushes are growing robustly. Will probably relocate a few plants next spring because I planted too densely. Plump green berries are slowly maturing. 

Raspberries are growing like wildfire. Lots of flowers. Haven't seen signs of spider mites, hope they don't come back. 

Peppers are forming flowers.


----------



## retired dundo

Wow your beans and peppers are really doing good with blossoms already. Congrats.


----------



## Frozenfish

So we started another type of garden this weekend, a perennial garden. We planted 20 different deer resistant, hummingbird and butterfly attracting perennials. I've never heard of half of them. My wife and I went and picked them out yesterday after the bed was finished. I'll get a list of the names and post them at some point. This was a very enjoyable project, much like our small garden. I just hope they all make it!


----------



## jasonvanorder

Scored pretty good this weekend. Hit a greenhouse in Holland and they were having a great sale of flats. 6.99/flat. 6 cells per pack and 6 packs per flat. And of course bought way too many. Now we have 18 tomatoes and 21 pepper plants. Wife picked up a ton of flowers too.


----------



## jimbo

Early blossoms.....
A guy at work tells me he'll pick off any early blossoms. He says he wants his plant to get bigger first. Makes a lot of sense.
Does anyone else do this ?


----------



## retired dundo

yes I do until tomatoes get about 18inchs high and on peppers only.A old timer told me years ago when they are small you want them to spend there energy groing roots not fruit.It seems to make a big difference because in the beging after he told me I would only pick them off half of the plants.By July I could see difference in the plants.So if you want try on half your plants and see if it makes a difference for you


----------



## kroppe

Tomatoes seem to be growing well. Fresh dark green growth is developing, so that's good. 

Ditto the peppers, carrots and peas. 

Lots of plump green currants. Wondering when they will start turning red. Hope my fencing/netting keeps the critters away. 

Raspberries are developing lots of immature green fruit.


----------



## Scout 2

We had frost close by this morning. It was 38 here and I heard that there was some frost around the Grayling area


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Decided raise beds are the way to go. Maybe easier to take care of.


----------



## retired dundo

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Decided raise beds are the way to go. Maybe easier to take care of.
> View attachment 257862
> 
> View attachment 257863


Really nice looking what do you plant


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

retired dundo said:


> Really nice looking what do you plant


Assorted lettuces, tomatoes, peppers, gr. onion, radishes, pickling cukes, cabbage, brussel sprouts, broccoli, zucchini, parsnips, yellow beans, beets. Maybe I'll find more to plant. Got it irrigated. Now if I can keep the ground hogs out.
The area beyond I'm thinking of putting melons.

Retired now so I can keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## retired dundo

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Assorted lettuces, tomatoes, peppers, gr. onion, radishes, pickling cukes, cabbage, brussel sprouts, broccoli, zucchini, parsnips, yellow beans, beets. Maybe I'll find more to plant. Got it irrigated. Now if I can keep the ground hogs out.
> The area beyond I'm thinking of putting melons.
> 
> Retired now so I can keep up with the maintenance.


Wow you plant just about everything. I don't really know if it helps I only plant tomatoes pepper beans zuccine pickles egg plants and acorn squash.But I plant a lot of marigolds with all the plants and I never have rabbit ground hogs or deer bother my garden and I live in the country and see all the animals almost every day in my yard they say they don't like the smell.And I never have trouble with bugs except lady bug size bugs on my vine plants once a year then I springle corn starch on the plants and after a day they are gone for good.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ground hogs seem to be fond of young newly planted cabbage family plants. Have live trapped them in the past. One is now living under neighbors shed. He's next. Once the plants get larger I have no problem. Got a garden fence surrounding a couple of beds for now.


----------



## kroppe

Great garden Mike!


----------



## chuckinduck

Mike said:


> Updated pic of the garden and coop. Thinking about adding blueberries on the right side of the garden (outside of the enclosure).
> 
> View attachment 257301


Beautiful. Not much more to say then that


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> yes I do until tomatoes get about 18inchs high and on peppers only.A old timer told me years ago when they are small you want them to spend there energy groing roots not fruit.It seems to make a big difference because in the beging after he told me I would only pick them off half of the plants.By July I could see difference in the plants.So if you want try on half your plants and see if it makes a difference for you


I've never picked the flowers off but I'm always cutting off sucker branches on my tomatoes. The theory seems sound tho.


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> Just want a option.My tomatoes and other plants have been in mud for five days and it looks like it will be a few days before it drys up. right now most look okay. Iam afraid because of all the water they might end up stunted.Would you guys replant when it drys up or gamble that they make it.Iam thinking of replanting because it would only cost about 30 dollars and would be pretty easy because I would just have to pole old plants out and put new one in the hole.


What did you decide to do? I had a similar issue but we headed to the UP for Memorial Day and decided to just see what would happen. Mine pulled through fine. The one issue I did have is also from the rain. Planting corn in wet soil turned the ground to concrete once it dried. Normally I'm around 90% germination. These last two rows I struggled to hit 30%. I also had poor germination on my seeds like cukes and beans which usually germinate with ease.


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> What did you decide to do? I had a similar issue but we headed to the UP for Memorial Day and decided to just see what would happen. Mine pulled through fine. The one issue I did have is also from the rain. Planting corn in wet soil turned the ground to concrete once it dried. Normally I'm around 90% germination. These last two rows I struggled to hit 30%. I also had poor germination on my seeds like cukes and beans which usually germinate with ease.


Mine looks good but I was worried so for 24dollers I bought some new plants and planted right next to old ones.In a couple weeks I will pull out one of each and leave the best looking ones.I just did not want to take a chance on them looking awful and the nursery being out.


----------



## chuckinduck

Smart move. A few years back I had issues from too much rain and waited too long to replant. By the time I decided the plants were stunted it was too late for the year.


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> Smart move. A few years back I had issues from too much rain and waited too long to replant. By the time I decided the plants were stunted it was too late for the year.


Yea with out the garden to work on I would Probaly be pretty fat by end of summer.


----------



## Mike

chuckinduck said:


> Darn. You're squash are doing good despite the damage. When did yours go in. Mine aren't even close to developing any fruit yet.


We planted early this year, the forecast looked good so the garden went in mid-May. We usually wait until Memorial weekend. Cut that one off and gave the chickens a treat. At least it didn't go to waste. In all honesty, a lot of what we planted will be chicken treats. 

Mike


----------



## Kennybks

Hopefully things will get rolling with warmer temperatures, but in all honesty, I love the cooler temps! Sleeping with the windows open and 50° nights is awesome!

My tomato and pepper plants are stagnated too though. On the other hand, spinach has not yet bolted, brussle sprouts and broccoli are rocking. Peas are doing well too!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kennybks

This is this week's picking of asparagus. Picking through the end on June, then letting it grow.


----------



## chuckinduck

I just planted 15 more crowns. It was supposed to be an early May job that just never materialized. I'll be curious to see what happens. This is my first try with this guys stuff.


----------



## kroppe

Looks good kenny!


----------



## retired dundo

How things change a couple weeks ago I did,nt think I would ever be praying for rain again.Getting tired of watering but gardens growing about the best ever.The tomatoes are really growing.Wish I could post a picture but I,amto stupid.I guess I have find a young kid to show me how.. Iam sure any did over 6 knows a lot more about these tablets than I do.


----------



## Scout 2

retired dundo said:


> How things change a couple weeks ago I did,nt think I would ever be praying for rain again.Getting tired of watering but gardens growing about the best ever.The tomatoes are really growing.Wish I could post a picture but I,amto stupid.I guess I have find a young kid to show me how.. Iam sure any did over 6 knows a lot more about these tablets than I do.


Same here. Garden was to wet to work up and when it dried out some I worked it up even tho it was a little wet. Put all the plants in and hasn't rained since. But this morning we got maybe a half inch. Now everything greened up in a very short order. Now to get the Cub Tractor out and cultivate it this week


----------



## kroppe

The bird netting is 1 for 1. Found a catbird tangled in the net this morning. Might install an owl or hawk decoy to keep the critters away. I'm glad the netting worked, but I am not looking to collect dead birds! Last year the netting caught a chipmunk. 

Harvesting a small bunch of currants for dinner tonight.


----------



## Kennybks

kroppe said:


> The bird netting is 1 for 1. Found a catbird tangled in the net this morning. Might install an owl or hawk decoy to keep the critters away. I'm glad the netting worked, but I am not looking to collect dead birds! Last year the netting caught a chipmunk.
> 
> Harvesting a small bunch of currants for dinner tonight.


Try doubling up the net, or get some of the 3/8" mesh. Hate to indescriminently kill a cat bird, but.. collateral damage may be unavoidable.


----------



## Radar420

So did I mention how much I HATE chipmunks and squirrels? 

Last fall I collected 17 chestnuts from a tree in Cadillac, did the cold stratification thing in the fridge over winter, and then planted them and kept them in a greenhouse. To my surprise, all 17 sprouted and were getting a little big for the greenhouse so I moved them onto a picnic table and put netting all the way around it and weighed the netting down. Left for the cabin early Sat and came back Sun afternoon and the [email protected][email protected] got under/through the netting and killed all but one tree . 

I think I might start speeding up the Jeep anytime I see one in the road.


----------



## kroppe

Getting a flow of currants from the bushes. They are tasty, but very tart. Not sour or bitter, definitely tart. And good. I am probably harvesting them too early, but I am a little cautious of leaving them on the bush too long. Concerned about them getting overripe and falling off, or critters getting to them. I will experiment with a few sprigs, and leave them on the bush as long as possible to see if there is a difference in sweetness. 

It is also the first season for these bushes, not sure if that affects sweetness.

A few green peppers are forming, flowers on the beans, peas and tomatoes are starting, carrots are standing tall.


----------



## retired dundo

Well it's starting.A lot of little tomatoes and acorn squash blossoms but all female so far.Started getting zuccine blossoms today but all male so far.One thing I notice I planted about 50 tomatoe plants with egg shells,epson salt and triple 10 fertilizer in each hole.And 22 with out egg shells because I ran out.What a difference the ones without egg shells are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Firefighter

Things appear to be growing decent for our rookie year. Have some squash, quite a few peppers, and tomatoes springing up. Beans have lots of flowers.

Soil will be much better next year with a fall of grass clippings and a winter of fish offal tilled in. 

Also threw some marigolds in the other half of the wine barrel I picked up for a strawberry experiment.


----------



## Kennybks

The year for broccoli. We planted quite a few plants this year cause last year we didn't get as much secondary grow as usual. Now it appears we're going to need more freezer space.

Probably pick 7-10 full heads by the end of next week if they keep growing like they have the last two weeks, they'll be basketball size.


----------



## Kennybks

And not too bad on the spinach either this season! Last weekend I made an awesome spinach-wilt salad, with hot olive oil and a little bacon grease, green onion, fresh celery, garlic, etc., bacon and wild Turkey. Really good.

We've had several meals in the last few weeks, but this morning I noticed quite a bit of seeding bolt, so I decided to cut it close.

I sorted the good leaves and got two large bowls washed and drained. Trying to decide if I want to blanch and freeze, or just eat a lot of salads for the next several weeks!


----------



## kroppe

Bacon grease, yum! 

Harvested some ripe/overripe currants today, and they are a bit sweeter than the earlier ones. Not sure if the flavor is what I remember from past trips to Germany where I was introduced to them. Probably won't ever be the same, different climate, growing/soil conditions, species, etc. If I stick with these bushes and they produce alot, I want to make currant jam. The tartness of fresh berries is refreshing and palate cleansing, but a sweeter rendition with the jam would also be good. 

Rest of the garden is chugging along. Flowers on everything that flowers. Carrots looking green, shaggy and healthy.


----------



## Radar420

Now that I have a bit of time, I'll throw a few pics up of the garden. 

I first tilled up last year's garden and then decided to expand it a bit - breaking up the new sod was a bit of a challenge but I got it done.

Next up was adding a bit of fertilizer to the garden. One of the neighbors passed away a few years ago so we helped his wife clean out the barn a bit:










That manure is well aged so weed seeds hopefully won't be an issue. Got it all spread out and then tilled it in:



















Put the fencing back up and raked everything into mounds:










I had to replant several things due to animals breaching the fence and some wilting but as of last weekend the tomatoes, peppers, and some squashes were starting to flower. Potatoes and green bean seeds I planted started to sprout as well. I had to replant cukes, some squash, and watermelon. Also planted some other seeds that haven't sprouted yet. According to the neighbor we got quite a bit of rain this week but I purchased a sprinkler and a digital timer so I hope I don't experience any other issues due to underwatering. With the addition of the sprinkler and all that manure, I've got high hopes this year.


----------



## kroppe

Awesome garden Radar!


----------



## Radar420

kroppe said:


> Awesome garden Radar!


Thanks!

I forgot to add - since I had issues with the plants not getting enough water, everything I replanted I added a bit of terra-sorb to each hole. I'll be interested to see how this works out.


----------



## Kennybks

Nine heads of broccoli started turning to flower in the recent heat. Blanch and freeze time. Thinking a batch of broccoli soup, or a good chicken broccoli casserole for dinner might be in order!


----------



## retired dundo

Mike that is the nicest chicken coop I ever saw.At first I thought it was a nice little hunting cabin


----------



## Mike

retired dundo said:


> Mike that is the nicest chicken coop I ever saw.At first I thought it was a nice little hunting cabin


Thank you. Went a little overboard, but I have to see it every time I look out the kitchen window or use the deck. Wanted it to look nice.


----------



## Kennybks

Two more late broccoli heads ready. Three more on the way and lots of secondary growth to keep us in weekly servings. Two types seem to work well providing staggered yields. 

Brussle sprouts are developing nicely this year. Going to be a banner year on a lot of items!

Tomatoes, tomatillos and peppers are finally taking off now as well.


----------



## retired dundo

Tomatoes are growing like mad Probaly two weeks before ripe ones.Anyone wonder why some plants the sam e kind grow a lot bigger.I got 32 earl girls most are about four feet and some 3feet and couple two feet.I notice same with celebrity cherry and San Mariano.Cherry are biggest over five feet.San Mariano.are the thickest and bushes.It hard to see the tomatoes.Zuccine is for sure the best plant in garden.Got to pick just about every day.Peppers are next best producer.


----------



## kroppe

Peas are slowing down.

Beans are still in full stride.

Raspberries are putting out a handful or two of berries per day.

Currants are putting out a half handful of berries every other day. This is the first crop for the bushes, and a partial crop is to be expected.

Peppers...not sure. There are some peppers on the plants but they develop ever so slowly. I have never had a real successful year with peppers.

Tomatoes are in hyperdrive and have become the midsummer dragons of the garden as usual. Lots of golf ball sized green tomatoes.

Carrots are enjoying a peaceful summer. Will probably dig them up in September and make a batch of carrot curry soup, a favorite in our house.

Cicadas stated here a week ago. Summer is here!


----------



## Kennybks

Wife picked some chard for freezing. Really between the banner spinach yields and the chard, throw in some collard greens and broccoli leaves, the best darn year for greens in a long time!

Beans have taken off, peas are slowing. Tomatoes are going great guns with peppers finally happening.


----------



## kroppe

Great report Kenny. Next year I want some greens, maybe bok choy or chard.


----------



## Mike

Found wild asparagus tonight.









The cactus bloom is mostly over










Sun Sugar is getting ready (I sampled one, it was good)









Jalapeños are looking good


----------



## JBooth

what state are you in?!? cacti? 

Green beans round 1 came off last week. Tomatoes are starting. Peas seem to be finishing up. Fennel and carrots looking good and its early still. Pulled most of my greens.

didn't know that potato plants make a tomato looking fruit. Toxic and uncommon I guess.


----------



## Mike

JBooth said:


> what state are you in?!? cacti?
> 
> Green beans round 1 came off last week. Tomatoes are starting. Peas seem to be finishing up. Fennel and carrots looking good and its early still. Pulled most of my greens.
> 
> didn't know that potato plants make a tomato looking fruit. Toxic and uncommon I guess.


I was surprised when we first found them:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12146_12213-36270--,00.html


----------



## JBooth

interesting. I never thought I'd see cacti in the woods again. Can't say I've ever seen it in Michigan but you clearly have.


----------



## chuckinduck

Well back from a two week vacation up north. Everyone's gardens appear to be doing awesome! That cacti was pretty sweet. Never knew they existed here either.


----------



## Firefighter

Cukes, zucchini, squash, beans and peppers picked daily.

Getting a second crop of strawberries about to ripen.

Stupid pumpkin has gone buck wild and I have to train it around daily.

Sunflowers maturing nicely.

Aaand my pruner and edger ran nicely in the rain today. Always starts, and runs even better on sixpackobeertane fuel.


----------



## Mike

JBooth said:


> interesting. I never thought I'd see cacti in the woods again. Can't say I've ever seen it in Michigan but you clearly have.


Lots of it around Newaygo. The picture is from my property, but have also found it on public land. It was a surprising find!

Mike


----------



## Radar420

I'm jealous of all these gardens - all I've picked so far is a couple Serrano chilies. It's been feast or famine with the water and my garden up north. At the start of planting, I had a lot of stuff dry out on me so replanted and bought a sprinkler and timer. I don't think it's been on 3 times this month - it's rained that much. And I have rabbits still getting in - so far my Brussel sprouts, peas, turnips, beets, and radishes have all taken a hit.

But all is not lost - things were looking up on some other things a couple weeks ago when I last checked. Tomato plants are looking great, with golf ball size tomatoes. Potatoes are growing good. Beans were starting to flower, squash plants looked really good with several small fruits on various plants.


----------



## jasonvanorder

Radar420 said:


> I'm jealous of all these gardens - all I've picked so far is a couple Serrano chilies. It's been feast or famine with the water and my garden up north. At the start of planting, I had a lot of stuff dry out on me so replanted and bought a sprinkler and timer. I don't think it's been on 3 times this month - it's rained that much. And I have rabbits still getting in - so far my Brussel sprouts, peas, turnips, beets, and radishes have all taken a hit.
> 
> But all is not lost - things were looking up on some other things a couple weeks ago when I last checked. Tomato plants are looking great, with golf ball size tomatoes. Potatoes are growing good. Beans were starting to flower, squash plants looked really good with several small fruits on various plants.


Im feeling the same way. Got a late start and so far the only thing thats been harvested so far has been beets radishes and the wife is getting a steady supply of snow peas. But the tomatoes are going wild. Pole and wax beans are really doing great and starting to show signs of producing soon. Peppers are not looking so good but are still growing and got some peppers forming. Cukes are climbing the trellises nicely and are loaded with flowers. Same with cantaloupe loaded with flowers. Watermelon spreading like crazy. Squash holding its own. The only thing that is really doing bad is the pumpkins. Only had 1 hill sprout up and now thats just about gone.


----------



## kroppe

FF great report and I like the old school edger! :coolgleam


----------



## Waif

Mike said:


> Lots of it around Newaygo. The picture is from my property, but have also found it on public land. It was a surprising find!
> 
> Mike


Prickly pear I guess.
Used to be quite a patch at the turn off to the Thornapple launch.
Edible by some accounts. Picked with wooden tongs and the spines cooked off in a bucket of hot sand or similar before peeling young pads.


----------



## chuckinduck

Houston. This is ground control. We have a problem. After 2 weeks away I attempted to wage war on my arch nemesis's like lambsquarter, black night shade and purslane. I hear this god awful noise coming from my tiller so I shut it down and realize my tiller axle is looser then a sailers mouth on a Friday night. Ended up blowing the bearings and seals out of both sides and destroyed the outer case in the process. This looks to be a major overhaul strictly based on how these tillers are put together. I will have to replace the whole case the transmission goes in to fix it. I priced out a new one but didn't like the looks of an $800 weed destroyer. Luckily I have a smaller front tine I can use until I get the main back up and running. On a bright note the garden is doing good. All 16 rows of corn are now in. Squash and zucchini are yielding huge crops as usual. Getting lots of my mild peppers. Habanero and thai peppers seem slow though. Not sure if that's the cooler temps or what? I'll try and post a few pics of it tomorrow once I have less grease on my hands.


----------



## Radar420

So my folks have been up north for the last couple weeks. It's been raining pretty steadily the last week so they didn't have a chance to look at the garden until today. I got a text from my mom this morning saying the garden exploded over night and she sent me a few pics:

Here's pics from 2 weeks ago just before I weeded:



















Here's this morning:




























She said she found some baseball size green tomatoes and I can see a small patty pan squash in one pic


----------



## Firefighter

Just the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## Mike

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 262426
> 
> 
> Just the tip of the iceberg...


I really want to try this, but I keep giving the chickens the pickles and cucumbers for treats. 

Mike


----------



## chuckinduck

Mike said:


> I really want to try this, but I keep giving the chickens the pickles and cucumbers for treats.
> 
> Mike


Homemade pickles are excellent. And they're very easy to do.


----------



## Kennybks

Chuck, sorry to hear about the tiller demise. I've got a rear tine TSC "countyline" that runs good if ya need it, give me a pm.

Homemade pickles to me involves a crock, lotza garlic and dill, grapeleaves and a 10 day brine. That method is how my grandmother and how her mother made dill pickles.

I've had many varieties of the "quick pack" canned methods, but none compare to using the old-school crock.

Our garden was trying to secume to the weeds, but I was able to get on top and change that this last weekend.

Eggplants are producing now, getting a few peppers, tomatoes are going great guns. 

Pulled all the broccoli as we're maxed out on those. Picked a couple of cabbage and made some fantastic slaw for the neighbor's grad party on Saturday. 

Speaking of, I cooked the pig for them and a venison shoulder. Everything turned out perfect! Lots of neighborhood produce was consumed along with a bunch of Michigan brews ipa.


----------



## jimbo

JBooth said:


> what state are you in?!? cacti?


cactus is had to kill.
I've had some in my yard that I've mowed over for 30 yrs. Still growing strong. Just drop it, & it'll grow


----------



## wannabapro

kroppe said:


> FF great report and I like the old school edger! :coolgleam


I have the exact same model. Beer helps. But it still sucks!


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> Chuck, sorry to hear about the tiller demise. I've got a rear tine TSC "countyline" that runs good if ya need it, give me a pm.
> 
> Homemade pickles to me involves a crock, lotza garlic and dill, grapeleaves and a 10 day brine. That method is how my grandmother and how her mother made dill pickles.
> 
> I've had many varieties of the "quick pack" canned methods, but none compare to using the old-school crock.
> 
> Our garden was trying to secume to the weeds, but I was able to get on top and change that this last weekend.
> 
> Eggplants are producing now, getting a few peppers, tomatoes are going great guns.
> 
> Pulled all the broccoli as we're maxed out on those. Picked a couple of cabbage and made some fantastic slaw for the neighbor's grad party on Saturday.
> 
> Speaking of, I cooked the pig for them and a venison shoulder. Everything turned out perfect! Lots of neighborhood produce was consumed along with a bunch of Michigan brews ipa.


Just saw this. But thanks for the offer. I've got an old front tine tiller that I am using now. In some ways it's easier to use then the rear tine. At least around the plants. For tilling my corn rows I would still much prefer the rear tine. I'll get it back up and running but probably not this year. I'll hold the weeds at bay with this one. That's a great looking pig roast! Glad to hear the garden is doing well.


----------



## chuckinduck

Garden is doing well. Hit the sweet corn with a shot of N just now. Tomatoes are doing good but still a few weeks out. Finally getting cukes and pickles. Beans are a week out too. Peppers are funny. The mild varieties are doing good. The hot all seem to slow to mature. Hoping they pick up speed come time to can some salsa.


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 262818
> 
> View attachment 262819
> 
> View attachment 262820
> 
> Garden is doing well. Hit the sweet corn with a shot of N just now. Tomatoes are doing good but still a few weeks out. Finally getting cukes and pickles. Beans are a week out too. Peppers are funny. The mild varieties are doing good. The hot all seem to slow to mature. Hoping they pick up speed come time to can some salsa.


Really nice clean looking garden.Iam starting to get a few ripe tomatoes and pepper zuccine are going crazy.i cant figure out how to post pictures from my tablet.


----------



## chuckinduck

Thanks. I'm pretty OCD when it comes to weeds. Hopefully my tomatoes start ripening soon. I'm craving some fresh Michigan tomatoes. Those store bought ones just don't come close.


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty OCD when it comes to weeds. Hopefully my tomatoes start ripening soon. I'm craving some fresh Michigan tomatoes. Those store bought ones just don't come close.


Yes they should,nt even call them tomatoes.Just a shame our season is so short for tomatoes


----------



## kroppe

Chuck pretty awesome garden!

Update:
- Raspberries are done for now. They will trickle in from now until frost.
- Currants are done until next year. In late winter I will prune pretty hard to reshape. Probably also relocate some bushes.
- Peas drying up. One more harvest to go. 
- Beans still producing. I'll pull them at the end of next week.
- Peppers doing OK. 
- Tomatoes are loaded with green fruit. 
- Carrots are doing their thing. September harvest.


----------



## jasonvanorder

We have been getting snow peas for the past couple weeks. Tomatoes are loaded but will be a couple weeks before they start to ripen. Wax beans will be coming on in a couple weeks also. Got a few small cukes on. The best part the peppers are starting to come on. Found this beauty tuesday night. Not sure how I missed it before.


----------



## retired dundo

Tomatoes are loaded picking a few plants are huge..But last few days a lot of yellow leaves with brown spots.Dont know if it is blight or septoria I will try spraying with baking soda .Iam leery about using daconil or any of the other stuff after reading about it.I don't know if I want to eat something with those chemical in it plus I give most away.Any opinions would be apprieated.When I look at them it makes me sick because it is best crop I ever had "


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> Tomatoes are loaded picking a few plants are huge..But last few days a lot of yellow leaves with brown spots.Dont know if it is blight or septoria I will try spraying with baking soda .Iam leery about using daconil or any of the other stuff after reading about it.I don't know if I want to eat something with those chemical in it plus I give most away.Any opinions would be apprieated.When I look at them it makes me sick because it is best crop I ever had "


When I see leaves yellowing well before die off I alway wonder if it's getting too much water?


----------



## retired dundo

Ya yellow with brown on t
Hem if you look on Internet at tomatoe despise it drive you nots there are so many


----------



## JBooth

peas are done at my place. Second wave of strawberries. Tomatoes about halfway to ripe and growing like crazy. Potatoes have stopped growing and seem to be growing tubers now. Cuke flowers just started and small cukes already growing. Zukes went nuts with the heat but haven't flowered yet. Fennel and carrots doing well and I've definitely seen smaller at the store so they'll be ready soon enough. Winter squashes going slow but I don't really get enough sun for them to do much. Green beans doing their thing. I have about 10 plants and get enough for a meal every few days. Peppers arent doing a darn thing. Parsley, dill, and basil all going nuts. Greens are still doing good in the shade.

Have tried spraying cayenne on everything in a water mix lately and it seems to be working except for on cabbage/brassicas. Everything I grew this year got completely destroyed.


----------



## Kennybks

Picked another cabbage. 6.4# one left we're saving for a corned venison roast.

1st zucchini slipped by and got a little big for slicing. Guess a loaf of bread is in order.


----------



## Firefighter

Come get some of mine. I'm overloaded and hate tomatoes. Lol



chuckinduck said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty OCD when it comes to weeds. Hopefully my tomatoes start ripening soon. I'm craving some fresh Michigan tomatoes. Those store bought ones just don't come close.


----------



## chuckinduck

Firefighter said:


> Come get some of mine. I'm overloaded and hate tomatoes. Lol


I know what you planted. I'll pass! Lol.


----------



## kroppe

Nice harvest Kenny! I picked a cup or two of raspberries today. They are also doing well in the cooler weather.


----------



## Firefighter

Still getting tomatoes, peppers and even strawberries. 

Brussel sprouts almost ready. 

Bushwhacked the sunflowers today. Man those monsters grow a strong root system!


----------



## chuckinduck

Firefighter said:


> Still getting tomatoes, peppers and even strawberries.
> 
> Brussel sprouts almost ready.
> 
> Bushwhacked the sunflowers today. Man those monsters grow a strong root system!


Wait til you pull them out of ground if you haven't done so.


----------



## Firefighter

chuckinduck said:


> Wait til you pull them out of ground if you haven't done so.


Pffft. Twas nothing. Lol


----------



## kroppe

Nice harvest of about 2 cups of raspberries. I have been travelling for a few days and there were lots of ripe berries. Lots of fruit still coming, so I think they will produce until a hard frost. 

Buds have set on the currants. 

Everything else is done. Tossed some fertilizer, sand, and lawn clippings on the main garden and will turn it over at some point.


----------



## JBooth

Tomatoes still kicking out a few a day. Peas produced but got moldy and were struggling quick. When I noticed that a few weeks ago I through some more into the planters. Round 3 is growing quickly, but I doubt they will produce. Still haven't picked my peppers but I suppose that will happen this week. Greens and herbs going strong.


----------



## Kennybks

Neglecting the garden due to the wetness and other priorities. Today I stepped in and checked on remaining items.

Some red peppers, yellow and remaining green bells will be ready soon. All are turning colors nicely.

A few more tomatillos were filled out and ripe enough to pick. A few were split and rotting. It's almost as hard to pick ripe as regular tomatoes. But I have enough for some salsa with the leftover jalapenos in the fridge.

Brussle sprouts are still getting bigger and tightening up. We've picked several meals all off the same plant, and there are still quite a few left.

Fall spinach is sprouting. Hopefully it will winter nicely. It is so good to have robust spinach in March. 

I picked a hat full of peas. There looks to be another 4 or 5 hatfulls in growth.

There are a dozen eggplant trying to fill out, but the first frost will do an end quickly to those and the peppers.

Celery plants are growing like crazy. Going to have a few bunches to harvest soon.

All in all was a good year. Tonight my wife is taking me out for my birthday dinner somewhere. But I'm looking forward to having fresh peas this weekend!


----------



## JBooth

those look way better than mine.


----------



## kroppe

Good to see the gardens continue to deliver in the cooler weather! 

My raspberries continue with strong production of berries and newly formed fruit. No hard frost in the forecast so I will welcome and enjoy the produce!


----------



## chuckinduck

Kennybks said:


> Neglecting the garden due to the wetness and other priorities. Today I stepped in and checked on remaining items.
> 
> Some red peppers, yellow and remaining green bells will be ready soon. All are turning colors nicely.
> 
> A few more tomatillos were filled out and ripe enough to pick. A few were split and rotting. It's almost as hard to pick ripe as regular tomatoes. But I have enough for some salsa with the leftover jalapenos in the fridge.
> 
> Brussle sprouts are still getting bigger and tightening up. We've picked several meals all off the same plant, and there are still quite a few left.
> 
> Fall spinach is sprouting. Hopefully it will winter nicely. It is so good to have robust spinach in March.
> 
> I picked a hat full of peas. There looks to be another 4 or 5 hatfulls in growth.
> 
> There are a dozen eggplant trying to fill out, but the first frost will do an end quickly to those and the peppers.
> 
> Celery plants are growing like crazy. Going to have a few bunches to harvest soon.
> 
> All in all was a good year. Tonight my wife is taking me out for my birthday dinner somewhere. But I'm looking forward to having fresh peas this weekend!


I'm not eating out of your hat. lol.


----------



## chuckinduck

The fat lady hath sung for me.


----------



## kroppe

Looks great Chuck! Ready for spring.


----------



## JBooth

something I've read continually is that tilling/discing/exposing soil for the winter months causes the very fine organic particles to blow away. It's one of the bigger issues with large farm operations and the reason so many are switching to no-till or use cover crops. Just an FYI


----------



## chuckinduck

JBooth said:


> something I've read continually is that tilling/discing/exposing soil for the winter months causes the very fine organic particles to blow away. It's one of the bigger issues with large farm operations and the reason so many are switching to no-till or use cover crops. Just an FYI


Probably a lot to that. Unfortunately tillage and disking is the only way for me to control weeds in my oversized garden efficiently. I'm trying to get away from herbicides as much as possible.


----------



## Radar420

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 276132
> 
> The fat lady hath sung for me.


I've always wanted to till under in the fall but by the time I get to it, the garden is way too muddy.

If you're worried about losing organic matter, you could always cover the garden after tilling with a thin layer of wet newspaper or leaves. This will prevent the existing soil from blowing away and then you can till it in in the spring to add organic matter.

Cover cropping with a bit of winter rye is a possibility as well.


----------



## JBooth

crimp or roll and get a no-till seeder. Or one of these bad boys http://www.earthandskysolutions.com/row-crop-flaming.html

Google flame weeder. I'm certain there is someone on this site with the know how to build a small push cart like this. 



https://www.google.com/search?q=hand+push+flame+weeder&rlz=1C1GGRV_enUS751US751&tbm=isch&source=iu&pf=m&ictx=1&fir=DwUk9PigZtW0hM%3A%2Cz9ZaDmaRX5ut0M%2C_&usg=__z5J5ROhIkdz90Zb4S_h2XDJIEso=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwio0pOiq4fXAhUG04MKHb7aBc8Q9QEIODAE#imgrc=DwUk9PigZtW0hM:


----------



## Kennybks

3/4 bushel sprouts today


----------



## Firefighter

Finally got some good frosts.

Picked about 3/4 gallon of jalapenos today and pulled the plants. Also harvested my brussel sprouts. Was able to pull about a pint of grape tomatoes as I yanked the plants also.

Put a blanket of grass clippings down for weed control and organic material. I'll probably get another cutting before the leaves make up the bulk, which I won't dump for fear of raising the acidity. 

Goodnight garden. It was a fantastic first year. Learned a lot and spent more quality time than I could have imagined with the family playing in the dirt.


----------



## Kennybks

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 277843
> 
> 
> Finally got some good frosts.
> 
> Picked about 3/4 gallon of jalapenos today and pulled the plants. Also harvested my brussel sprouts. Was able to pull about a pint of grape tomatoes as I yanked the plants also.
> 
> Put a blanket of grass clippings down for weed control and organic material. I'll probably get another cutting before the leaves make up the bulk, which I won't dump for fear of raising the acidity.
> 
> Goodnight garden. It was a fantastic first year. *Learned a lot and spent more quality time than I could have imagined with the family playing in the dirt*.


Funny, when my kids were young they felt any yard work or garden chores were punishment. Now my eldest has a huge garden and constantly consults with dad about her garden. She loves working in her garden. Lol She's got a much better thumb than her dad.


----------



## kroppe

Looks great FF. Raspberries still producing. Slowing down, but a fair amount of fruit still to come if the frost doesn't get them.


----------

